# Does you folding bike have a name



## shouldbeinbed (30 Jun 2016)

Inspired by the mundane news thread and welcoming @Hill Wimp into to fold (IGMC) does your folder have a name?

I call all my folders Keith in honour of Keith Peat. I like to think he'd be livid that not only he has a pointless mode of transport named in his honour but funny looking ones too. 

Sad but it amuses me.


----------



## Roadrider48 (30 Jun 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Inspired by the mundane news thread and welcoming @Hill Wimp into to fold (IGMC) does your folder have a name?
> 
> I call all my folders Keith in honour of Keith Peat. I like to think he'd be livid that not only he has a pointless mode of transport named in his honour but funny looking ones too.
> 
> Sad but it amuses me.


Excellent!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jun 2016)

Meet Basil

Collected today. I have spent the evening folding and unfolding so as not to look a complete fool at the station.






First outing on the mean streets of London tomorrow.


----------



## Roadrider48 (30 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Meet Basil
> 
> Collected today. I have spent the evening folding and unfolding so as not to look a complete fool at the station.
> 
> ...


I hope it doesn't go Fawlty on you.


----------



## annedonnelly (30 Jun 2016)

My Brompton is called Bridget 'cos she's British Racing Green.


----------



## Melvil (30 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Meet Basil
> 
> Collected today. I have spent the evening folding and unfolding so as not to look a complete fool at the station.
> 
> ...



Hey - you got it at last! Good work. Nice paint job too. Hello, Basil!


----------



## Melvil (30 Jun 2016)

I've named my black and white Brompton 'Domino' for obvious reasons.*









*None of which involve Pizza.


----------



## Arellcat (30 Jun 2016)

My Brompton is called Henrietta. Her full name is _Henrietta Brompton, who lives in the corner_.


----------



## windmiller (30 Jun 2016)

Mostly refer to my brompton as the clown bike when describing it to none cyclists. Naturally I can fold/unfold the brompton faster than Houdini's octopus when I don't have an audience - unfortunately the bloody thing morphes into a metalic gordian knot as I fight with it in public.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Jun 2016)

I don't name my bikes. I have the purple bike, the blue Ribble, the black Ribble, the Brompton and so on.


----------



## StuAff (30 Jun 2016)

My Dahon is Chutney. Previous owner gave it the name, and I've kept it as it suits (the colour, according to Dahon, is Mango). Little scamp...


----------



## Asa Post (1 Jul 2016)

This is Xanthe


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jul 2016)

My Brompton is called 'The Brompton'...

My van is known as 'Fanny'.


----------



## Mr Foldy (1 Jul 2016)

My Tern is Mr Foldy


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jul 2016)

Rhubarb (the B) for obvious reasons.

tlh's car is called Heaven. H13VUN.


----------



## bikegang (2 Jul 2016)

I call this one Oldie, for obvious reason.


----------



## Kell (4 Jul 2016)

I hired a Brompton a while back and they're all bluey-purple, so my partner at work called it 'Dora the Explorer' because it looked like a kid's Dora bike.

Then I got my lime Green Brompton and the kid's naming thing continued and it was christened Ben 10. Not by me, but it's stuck and is what the bike's called on my Strava profile.

None of my other bikes are named though. Just seems to fit naming a Brompton.

Dora:






Ben 10:


----------



## CharlieB (4 Jul 2016)

The old blue/yellow S6L is called Victoria, because that's where she came from - the apple green Ti s/s pocket rocket is called Jude, and I'll leave it to y'all to work out why…


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Jul 2016)

Betty, she's black.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Jul 2016)

bikegang said:


> I call this one Oldie, for obvious reason.
> 
> View attachment 133703


Admission of my own ignorance; I lived in Crawcrook for 10 years, did all my secondary education at Ryton Comp and lots of riding and walking through Newburn, Stella, Tyne paths up to Wylam and all that but I have never seen this monument nor heard of the battle of Newburn Ford, your avatar location and this pic made me curious if it was the Newburn I (thought I) knew. Next time I'm up visiting the family it will be explored, thank you for my little bit of learning today.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jul 2016)

The Brompton is called "The Brompton" however my Bianchi is known as "The Italian Mistress" as its a better ride than....


----------



## Kell (4 Jul 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Betty, she's black.


----------



## night rider (4 Jul 2016)

Flora helped me escape to Orkney last November


----------



## Bill (12 Jul 2016)

All of my cycles have been called JIM after my dad who was a cycle tourer pre war. The current jim is my Dahon Vitesse and I used transfers on the lower handle bar stem to say so! My family all know what I am refering to when I mention...JIM!!


----------



## jefmcg (12 Jul 2016)

"But above and beyond there's still one name left over,
And that is the name that you never will guess;
The name that no human research can discover--
But THE BIKE ITSELF KNOWS, and will never confess."


----------



## velovoice (12 Jul 2016)

Mine's Lucy. Named for Lucy Van Pelt from Peanuts. Don't know why. 

She makes me think of summer.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2016)

Depends what part of your anatomy you catch in the folding mechanism?


----------



## bikegang (12 Jul 2016)

This is RAF, as Royal Air Force Edition.


----------



## Kell (13 Jul 2016)

I do like the RAF one.


----------



## annedonnelly (25 Jul 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Admission of my own ignorance; I lived in Crawcrook for 10 years, did all my secondary education at Ryton Comp and lots of riding and walking through Newburn, Stella, Tyne paths up to Wylam and all that but I have never seen this monument nor heard of the battle of Newburn Ford, your avatar location and this pic made me curious if it was the Newburn I (thought I) knew. Next time I'm up visiting the family it will be explored, thank you for my little bit of learning today.



I spotted it today. It's not a route I've ridden often (NCN72) but I think you can be forgiven for missing it as they seem to have had the battle in the middle of a car park. If you're anything like me you'll be so busy trying to avoid small children, dogs and people eating ice-creams as you navigate that part of the route that you won't be looking at the scenery or admiring battlefields


----------



## roley poley (1 Feb 2020)

my Brompton is called snappy, rod braked Raleigh Rodney and a rat bike called bernadebt as my mate gave me it instead of the £50 he owed


----------



## chriscross1966 (2 Feb 2020)

Arellcat said:


> My Brompton is called Henrietta. Her full name is _Henrietta Brompton, who lives in the corner_.


I too have a Brompton called Henrietta... mines a much modified Vostok conversion 11-speed


----------



## FrankCrank (2 Feb 2020)

Mine's called 'a worthless pile of sh**e'





Feel free to proffer alternative names


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Feb 2020)

The first Brompton I purchased was an Orange and Black special edition, that is known as "O.B.1"

My second Brompton is a 2019 CHPT3 and is called Graham ( Graham Green > The Third Man = Chap 3 )

My wife has a Cream coloured Brompton called " Badger " ( one of her favourite bands was Cream)

She also has a sparkly Purple Brompton called Jennifer ( after the Poem by Jenny Joseph )


----------



## Dancetiludrop (3 Feb 2020)

Four Bromptons! I love the idea of a sparkly purple one! My Brompton is called Boardman - a friend kept getting the name wrong and it stuck! Boardman the Brompton


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2020)

It’s time, once again for one of my favourite jokes.

One shouldn’t anthropomorphise inanimate objects, they do not like it.


----------



## Alex H (3 Feb 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Mine's called 'a worthless pile of sh**e'
> 
> Feel free to proffer alternative names



Snappy?


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Feb 2020)

Brokeback Mounting?


----------

